# predator hunters wear sun glasses while hunting in snow ?



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of you predator hunters wear sun glasses while hunting ? Sun is really bright today in North Dakota , lots of reflection off the snow. I was not sure if you could see through your scope with sun glasses on ? thanks. marty


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

I actually wore my sunglasses while out yesterday afternoon, made a stand in late afternoon and the sun had set at the end of the stand. Got about 100 yards from the truck when I realized my shades were still sitting in the snow bank where I had set up. :x I guess I'll just call it good exercise to have to walk that extra mile and a half. But I have never had any problem seeing through a scope with sunglasses, always wear them while deer hunting, but will think twice about it now going for yotes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i used to wear amber (yellow) sunglasses alot but got sick of them fogging up after a long walk and losing them so i go without now. amber really helps to pick out coyotes and red fox


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use to use, hint hint, use to use. yellow lenses, i've also used rose color and orange just to try a few out. They definitely help in locating coyotes, but they do become a pain in the as$. I've worn regular sunglasses during the summer and they definitely help then too. I don't wear anything anymore.

Now if i were down in AZ,UT, NV, TX or somewhere south, i'd probably wear some yellow lenses because it would help with all the brush.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never worn them, but have considered it. I am a contact lens wearer, and if you listen to your eyedoctor they say the contact magnifys sunlight. I have come back from a day of calling in bright snow and my eyes are pure bloodshot red. Looks like I smoked a bowl all day. I've always thought about trying a nonglare pair, but never had the desire to dish out the money. Always have a pair of sunglasses in the truck that I wear when driving.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

would be the same thing as wearing safety glasses when shooting which you should do no matter what.

amber, grey or clear.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wear a brimed hat, which helps some, but its still rough on real sunny days due to glare.

Ive tried glasses, I hate em. Especially in the cold. They fog up at the worst possible time, they can glare back at a potential target, etc etc.

I do like the amber lenses, really heightens contrast, makes it easier to pick up targets, and of course reduces glare. But until someone makes a TRULY fogproof set of glasses that dont get in the way (sometimes they get in the way of my cheek weld on the rifle) ill just suffer with naked eyes.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

**edit**

Until someone makes a nice pair of glasses that dont cost more than two select, western heavy coyote pelts, ill just suffer with naked eyes.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> **edit**
> 
> Until someone makes a nice pair of glasses that dont cost more than two select, western heavy coyote pelts, ill just suffer with naked eyes.


How much are your eyes worth to you in the off chance you rupture a case and get a face full of gas?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I am light sensitive so i gotta wear them... the darkest polarized lenes out their.. but i am dangerous at night  gonna try to keep my eyes good long as i can so i next leave the house without glasses you would laugh at one pair i use every now and again they are the ones you get from the doc... like a small welding mask.. I think as long as you have a good scope with long eye releif you can't go wrong


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the info. marty


----------



## Mark D (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely I do, hardly ever go anywhere without them. Was on a mtn goat hunt here in late Nov and wore them every day. I wouldn't go without them.

Mark D


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't. I worry about reflection off the lense scaring off the critter.


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Try a pair of goggles like snowmobile goggles they wont fog up very easily and also try ess tactical goggles they are the ones the millitary use they are kind of spendy though around 100$ or so.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.shooting-glasses-guide.com/r ... lasses.htm


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy and son wear Eye Goggs, they have a padding around the frame so they keep the cattail fuzz out and do not seem to fog up for them but this would pheasant hunting not looking through a scope either.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wiley X would be one of the best choices for using as far as safety goes. the other bonus is that they can also be purchased with a rubber or foam "gasket" around tha back of he lens so that the wind and dust does not bother your eyes. Should also make them fog up less. Many different choices as far as lense go as well and they can also be purchased with interchangeable lenses for different situations, even clear lenses to hunt at night!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

The wiley's that were issued to us always fogged up.

The ESS ICE worked really good and I have the three lens set.

My daily goto glasses are Uvex safety glasses in amber, grey and clear. They fit tight enough you can wear them while riding snowmobile and you don't feel the wind.


----------

